# Magic Training days coming soon...



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its something in the pipeline at the moment guys as ive had alot of interest.
So watch this space.

Here is a snipet:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131419

Robbie


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

hi mate

these sound very interesting..

I will be up for this..let me when you have more dates/info..


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice one Robbie, I'm quite sure a few of our local customers will be well up for some rotary tuition! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice one Robbie, I'm quite sure a few of our local customers will be well up for some rotary tuition! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


It will include DA and rotary mate, covering all aspects of paintwork correction. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Good thread and nice results, Don't trust Menzerna though, it's a lying SOB
looks perfect then after the polymer in it has died out, here come the swirls again


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Good thread and nice results, Don't trust Menzerna though, it's a lying SOB
> looks perfect then after the polymer in it has died out, here come the swirls again


It must be the way your using it? so with 90% of detailers using it your telling me that it does no correction at all :wall: and that its not really correcting the cars its use upon  I dont think so.
Once the swirls are corrected i have never come across a car that the swirls have reappeared.

Robbie


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Swirls can reappear after correction with most polishes due to all the oils and carriers etc, its usually down to heavy cutting and not finishing down properly, ie going FCP then down to ultrafina on hard paint it dont always remove the defects put in by the FCP but the oils etc in the UF polish make it look as if its perfect, where as really you could have stepped down to some thing in the middle (ie yellow top) then UF, nothing an IPA wipe down would not easily bring to light 

Iv not had any major problems with 3.02 or any other menz polish my self, but im very thorough with checking and wiping down to make sure its a true finish, its not so much what you use its how you use it..... you can give any one some paint and a paint brush but not every one can paint the monalisa


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Exactly, Use IP after correction and you will soon know if its corrected or not.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Exactly, Use IP after correction and you will soon know if its corrected or not.


I think you mean IPA! 

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> I think you mean IPA!
> 
> Alex


Thats the one :lol:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sound great, I'm definately interested, let me know more dates/info......


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

very interested in this.would really like to learn how to use my polisher safetly :buffer:


----------



## john147 (Aug 23, 2009)

i am up for this too as its only 2 hours away and seems the only one thats close to me


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll get some dates up soon guys then you can let me know if you prefer group tuition or 1-2-1 tuition.

Thank you

Robbie


----------



## john147 (Aug 23, 2009)

could you pm me when you have dates as i have to keep searching for this thread,,,, no threads i post on seem to go into my subscribed threads


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

you can subscribe to threads even if you havent posted on them! am waiting for dates also!


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I'd also be very interested. In group sessions and one on one as the missus is buying me a DA for the birthday!


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be working in Portsmouth soon, so dates dependant I am interested in learning how not to destroy my paintwork with a rotary :buffer::buffer::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

No problem guys just working some dates out now.

Robbie


----------



## cavham (Sep 1, 2009)

I would also be interested as only a few miles from Ascot.

My problem is all the gear and no idea, so thsi would be great


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok guys I have Sunday 13th Sept available, 10:00am start. If that day works for you can you put your name below:

1.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Robbie,

How much is this? - I may have missed a previous mail

What would the agenda be?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> Good thread and nice results, Don't trust Menzerna though, it's a lying SOB
> looks perfect then after the polymer in it has died out, here come the swirls again


your not using it correctly then.

the menzerna range is rather awesome, and is a staple polish on many details.

:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oops sorry for the hijack


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

NKS said:


> Hi Robbie,
> 
> How much is this? - I may have missed a previous mail
> 
> What would the agenda be?


I will get full details up in the next couple of days mate but the 13th will be a beginners tuition day looking at how to use a DA/Rotary safely and different pads/polish combo's for different paint types.

Robbie


----------



## cavham (Sep 1, 2009)

do you have any dates in October as i am away for the september date?

Many thanks


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll let you know next week once I have started at Portsmouth - I'll have all my detailing stuff in the car anyway :thumb::buffer: Let me know how much it is going to cost as well please................................................


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

cavham said:


> do you have any dates in October as i am away for the september date?
> 
> Many thanks


There will be mate watch this space :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

pre620ti said:


> I'll let you know next week once I have started at Portsmouth - I'll have all my detailing stuff in the car anyway :thumb::buffer: Let me know how much it is going to cost as well please................................................


No problem, as for the cost involved it will be £75.00 for your initial tuition day and £50.00 for any refresher lessons.
The fee includes lunch, drinks and the use of my detailing studio/products.

Robbie


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi valet magic. very very interested in this date as its my weekend off for a change! Silly question but where is this being held (noticed you have premises in a few places)? How long does the day last?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

R6 Smithy said:


> Hi valet magic. very very interested in this date as its my weekend off for a change! Silly question but where is this being held (noticed you have premises in a few places)? How long does the day last?


Hi mate

The day starts at 10:00 and finishes at approx 15:00 - 15:30 The location is Ascot, Berkshire.

Robbie


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks robbie
just checked out your website and noticed the training and tuition section  my bad!

Can i put my name down for this date then please? And i take it you take cash upon arrival?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

R6 Smithy said:


> thanks robbie
> just checked out your website and noticed the training and tuition section  my bad!
> 
> Can i put my name down for this date then please? And i take it you take cash upon arrival?


Of course you can mate and cash or cheque is fine :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The list for the 13th Sept:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3.
4.
5.
6.

1-2-1 Tuition (Date(s) to be confirmed)

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

The list for the 13th Sept:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3. Simonhi
4.
5.
6.

1-2-1 Tuition (Date(s) to be confirmed)

1.
2.
3.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The list for the 13th Sept:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3. Simonhi
4.
5.
6.

1-2-1 Tuition (Date(s) to be confirmed)

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> The list for the 13th Sept:
> 
> Group Tuition: (Date above)
> 
> ...


sunday..? i have to go to church sunday..... JOKE!:buffer:

I can wear my special apron and shoes so i look the part


----------



## john147 (Aug 23, 2009)

not sure i can make this one am talking with the miss , what will we need to bring just the 75 quid or more ? i have a polisher i take it would be best to bring mine ? just been chatting with a friend and he live only down the road and said i can stay at his for when i come down


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

The list for the 13th Sept:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3. Simonhi
4.
5.
6.

1-2-1 Tuition (Date(s) to be confirmed)

1. DaveDesign
2.
3.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

john147 said:


> not sure i can make this one am talking with the miss , what will we need to bring just the 75 quid or more ? i have a polisher i take it would be best to bring mine ? just been chatting with a friend and he live only down the road and said i can stay at his for when i come down


Hi John

You can bring your machine and any products you have mate and we can have a little run through them :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Subject to dates being confirmed I would like some 1-2-1 tuition


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

How much is the 1-2-1 tuition ?


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd be interested in 1-2-1 too, subject to dates, cost....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys Please pm me some dates that you have in mind in Oct and i'll hopefully be able to work to them.

The cost of 1-2-1 will be again set at £75.00

Robbie


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If this is still on in Ascot, I'll take a group place for Sunday...

Cheers

--Tosh


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tosh said:


> If this is still on in Ascot, I'll take a group place for Sunday...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> --Tosh


No probs :thumb:
Name added.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The list for the 13th Sept:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3. Simonhi
4.Tosh
5.
6.

1-2-1 Tuition (Date(s) to be confirmed)

1. DaveDesign
2.
3.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

1-2-1 Tuition (Date(s) to be confirmed)

1. DaveDesign
2.Toddy2 (I'll drop you a PM with Dates)
3.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Any more takers for this sunday i have 1 space left.

The list for the 13th Sept:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3. Simonhi
4.Tosh
5.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll check with OH shortly as I'd like to come down for the session on Sunday - am I right in thinking that the Group Training is the same cost of the 1-2-1 at £75?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

andy665 said:


> I'll check with OH shortly as I'd like to come down for the session on Sunday - am I right in thinking that the Group Training is the same cost of the 1-2-1 at £75?


Yes mate it is :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Pm's sent with address to those on the tuition day this sunday.

Any more takers for this sunday i have 1 space left.

The list for the 13th Sept:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3. Simonhi
4.Tosh
5.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The list for the 13th Sept: :thumb:

Group Tuition: (Date above)

1. Peaulocke
2. R6 smithy
3. Simonhi
4.Tosh
5.mattg84

No spaces left for this sunday, Thank you for the interest I will get the next date up tomorrow :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> The list for the 13th Sept: :thumb:
> 
> Group Tuition: (Date above)
> 
> ...


Nice start M8.
Well done on your first of many training days.:thumb:
Great to see some people putting something back into the forum.
Gordon.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Nice start M8.
> Well done on your first of many training days.:thumb:
> Great to see some people putting something back into the forum.
> Gordon.


Thanks Gordon.

I really am looking forward to this :thumb: future plans are looking awesome.

Robbie


----------

